# Does anyone on this site use Bit Torrents?



## Royzee617 (Apr 9, 2005)

Does anyone on this site use Bit Torrents? They are great for movies and music and occasionally for plane docs. For example, you can get the good-in-parts series "Flying Heavy Metal with Bruce Dickinson" this way.

Go here:
http://www.torrentbox.com/torrents-browse.php?cat=105

wjere you will find links to BTs of all 5 episodes.


----------

